# Hi from Spain!!



## Adigal (Mar 23, 2008)

I´m new to this forum, and don't know exactly what to say.

My english is not good enough but I try to do my best.

I have 29 years, and love MAC and all this fantastic world of beauty.

Hello to all my new friends!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Patricia (Mar 23, 2008)

hola, yo también soy española 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




welcome!


----------



## Janice (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, happy to have you join us here on the forum.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola!  ¿Que tal?


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 9, 2008)

*Bienvenida !*

*    Me encanta que estes aqui ! Soy americana, pero me puedo comunicar en espanol. Desafortunadamente, no tengo las claves que se necesitan escribir correctamente en el espanol... De todas maneras, your English is great! No worries! Creo que mucha gente del forum sabe comunicarse en espanol.
 Makeup is Universal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Que te diviertas!*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)




----------

